# 8 Must See Products from the ATA show



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Just thought you guys might like to see these 8 new archery innovative products featured at the ATA show.

Some are pretty cool!

http://www.bowhuntingmag.com/2012/0...f=.TxAK4mr5YJE.like&fb_source=profile_oneline


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Seriously, that stupid second arrow speed loader piece of crap gizzmo made the top 8? Must have been a weak show...

The turkey decoy/umbrella blind and the trail light was pretty cool though. I always loved going to the ATA show, tons of fun rubbing elbows with everyone.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah it seemed a little lame this year (from what I saw by trying to keep abreast of all the new stuff by watching videos posted by ArcheryTalk and Bowhunting.com)...honestly the 2 things that got me most excited were the 125gr NAP killzone and the 125gr Ulmer Edge. Slick Trick was the biggest disappointment (to me) with the horribly designed new mechanical head...
In the past 6 months I'd have to say that Mathews has been the most innovative (using that word very loosely in this case) among the major manufacturers with the new Creed and Chill bows. All the other guys are just adding rubber crap to their bows and shaving an eighth of an inch off their brace height to get 5 more fps.
The one that killed me was the new Prime bows...basically they just made a heavier version of the Shift bow...why would I want a heavier bow that doesn't shoot any faster or isn't any more accurate???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Didn't you know? Heavier bows are WAY more versatile! You can use them for lots of other things. Jack stand, boat anchor, pry bar, etc etc... Those guys are clearly thinking outside the box and WAY ahead with their design. I mean just think about all the uses for their bows after they're obsolete in six months!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This photo should have at least been in the top 8. 
I don't know how to load pictures without having to slide the margin bar over to see the entire photo but with this photo, it is exceptionally important!
That's Hals son and Eva's dad in case you don't recognize him. haha


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

What???? Come on there is that new arrow tip that has a 357 mag bullet on the end. I can now be kind of like 
Rambo with explosive tip for a broadhead.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

north slope said:


> What???? Come on there is that new arrow tip that has a 357 mag bullet on the end. I can now be kind of like
> Rambo with explosive tip for a broadhead.


that was pretty cool...but...since it's illegal for hunting game animals in every state it's more of a novelty item than anything else...definitely cool though 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > What???? Come on there is that new arrow tip that has a 357 mag bullet on the end. I can now be kind of like
> ...


I went to the booth of the "357" broadhead. I watched his video and sure enough, it hit pigs, blew a bullet out of the end on impact and the pig fell dead.

Everyone was asking him if it is legal. He said that it is legal in EVERY state. No rules are written specific for it because it is brand new. He said that down the road, they may say in various states, that it is only to be used on pigs and not deer or only during a rifle hunt and not archery. The Kentucky F & G said that it is NOT legal in their state NOW. I asked if it was written in their books and he said "Yes, you cannot have an explosive tip and this qualifies as just that". I asked about using it during rifle season. He said "No, it is still shot from an archery device and in the archery section it states, you cannot have an explosive tip". That means during ANY season.

I asked the inventor "Why" he would create such a thing when it is going to be surrounded by so much controversy. I mentioned that you still have to get into bow range, hit it with the arrow in a vital spot but now instead of using my 100 grain Epek Headhunter tip, I am going to screw on a 300 grain tip. Why not just let the broadhead kill it and the arrow penetrate it instead of bouncing off if I have to accomplish the same things as a hunter as far as stocking, shooting and such........His answer was amazing.........He didn't know what to say and just smiled. haha


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Scott, is that Jim Shockey on the right in your photo?


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Seriously, that stupid second arrow speed loader piece of crap gizzmo made the top 8? Must have been a weak show...
> 
> The turkey decoy/umbrella blind and the trail light was pretty cool though. I always loved going to the ATA show, tons of fun rubbing elbows with everyone.


Tex,
You owe me a cleaning bill for making me spit coke all over my computer. That is exactly what I thought. It's a speed loader for bows...probably on the Obama agenda for high cap arrow quivers to be banned later.

Hilarious. Thanks for the laugh brother.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're welcome. Glad I could make you smile brutha.

I spent almost ten years in the sporting/hunting/fishing goods retail jungle. I've seen some cool new things come along in my day and I've seen some real amazing pieces of crap as well. That arrow "speed loader" ranks right up there as some of the goofiest stupid sh*t I've ever seen.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Instead of a speed loader what about a double rest that shoots two arrows? Idk still sounds like useless bs.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Hey Scott, is that Jim Shockey on the right in your photo?


YES THAT IS! He is the Man! What a great guy. He seriously stopped and talked with us for about 45 minutes.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't see anything at the show either. I was looking for new and cool and didn't see much that moved the needle for me. Good time with folks.


----------

